# Changing the default baud for cu command



## bsdnewb (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have been trying to login to a remote device using serial port, the command `cu -l /dev/cuad0` connects but the screen goes blank, but `cu -l /dev/cuad0 -s 115200` works fine.
Is there a way to change the default baudrate to 115200 so that cu works righaway without the -s option?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 3, 2011)

The answer is in the cu(1) man page.


----------



## bsdnewb (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for the reply 
I used ~s option to set baudrate=115200, but the screen still remains blank, I exited and ran the command again. The baudrate is back to 9600. Am I missing something?

I changed the following files, /etc/remote

```
cuad0|cuac:dv=/dev/cuad0:br#115200:pa none:
```

and /etc/ttys,

```
cuado "/usr/libexec/getty std.115200" dialup on insecure
```

But no luck then too.... I want the default baud rate to be set as 115200.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 3, 2011)

To be honest I never use cu, I've always used comms/minicom. 
If you're old enough you might recognize it, it looks, works and acts a lot like Telix.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 3, 2011)

If there's a way to set the default speed for cu, I missed it.  An alias or script will work:

```
#!/bin/sh
/usr/bin/cu -l /dev/cuad0 -s 115200
```


----------



## bsdnewb (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the replies.

I think I'll stick with `cu -l /dev/cuad0 -s 115200`


----------

